# In Heat



## apremnath (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi fellow havanese lovers - hoping you can help. My 1 yr old just came into heat now. I am not sure how long the bleeding period will last and if there is anything different I should do during this time. Please help!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Watch her like a hawk.

I"m assuming you aren't breeding? Don't even let her go to the bathroom outside by herself because boys will jump fences and dig holes to get to a dog in heat. You have to be vigilant about keeping strange dogs and neighbor dogs away.

I think heat cycles are variable but when Gucci was in heat, it lasted about 2 weeks and I remember marveling at how much work it was to keep her clean and away from boys. I could tell she didn't feel good for the most part and slept more than usual.

You can put a diaper on her, but I found that to be more messy. I just kept her laying on towels and she did a good job cleaning herself UNTIL she realized I'd clean her up and then she wined to be washed off, lol.

Don't miss those heat days at all. Are you spaying after the first heat or did it sneak up on you?

Kara


----------



## apremnath (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for that Kara. I am finding it really hard to keep Bella in one place so have put a diaper on her. She doesnt rest too much and seem quite normal. its been 5 days already and her bleeding is still strong - but think its managable. 

Havent yet decided whether I should let her litter once and then spay her or just spay after the first one. Still confused  She's still my little baby and wont get her to mate till she;s 2 years old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apremnath said:


> Thanks for that Kara. I am finding it really hard to keep Bella in one place so have put a diaper on her. She doesnt rest too much and seem quite normal. its been 5 days already and her bleeding is still strong - but think its managable.
> 
> Havent yet decided whether I should let her litter once and then spay her or just spay after the first one. Still confused  She's still my little baby and wont get her to mate till she;s 2 years old.


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't breed your girl unless you have:

A pup with very strong bloodlines

Have shown her to her championship to prove that she is correct and typey in the eyes of objective experts

Have done ALL appropriate health testing and recorded the results with OFA:

CERF (every year)
BAER
Hips
Elbows
Patellas
Heart
Liver panel

Have the knowledge to choose a mate for your dog who has ALSO had all his health testing, and is a good match for the strengths and weaknesses in your dog (this can easily cost $2000 or more)

Have the knowledge to properly care for your dog through her pregnancy and whelping, and to properly raise the puppies after they arrive and/or have an experienced breeder/mentor who will help you through this

Understand that if you are a responsible, ethical breeder, you will be responsible for the puppies you produce FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES!!! If the future owners of your puppies find AT ANY TIME IN THE LIFE OF THE DOG that they are not able to care for the dog, you should be willing to take the dog back and either keep it or re-home it as is appropriate

Understand there is a real and significant risk to the life of your precious pet every time she is bred.

Only if the answer to EVERY ONE of these questions is "yes", should you even consider breeding your dog. We all think our pets are "the best"... and they are, for us. That does NOT mean they are worthy breeding stock, OR that _we_ have the skills, time and MONEY that it costs to breed them.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm seconding what Karen said. Breeding is definitely not something to take lightly...just for the experience. It is a HUGE responsibility.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I third what Karen said.  Please don't breed your little girl unless you've met all the above recommended testing and shown your dog to championship. Just spay her and enjoy your little princess.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with all the above recommendations but wanted to add to watch her even after the bleeding stops. Most dogs are "ripe" for breeding after the bleeding stops. Please don't let her get in any situation that might cause a male to jump the fence (or come in contact with her) until her vulva has shrunk back. My only male Havanese that I use for breeding has been used once and each time the female was introduced he had a successful tie on the first mount.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My decision to let her go into heat was for health reasons, I wanted her to have the full benefit of hormones for bone and organ development, that is why I chose to wait, I never wanted to breed her, but you should consider talking to a few breeders around here about the things that entails.

It is a whole lot of work to care for a dog in heat and keep boys away, SHOO..I was so happy when it was over, lemme tell ya..that heat couldn't be over quick enough for me..'hell week' is I what I was calling it, lol

Kara


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you all. I was about to ask this question and you have given me all of the answers. Lola's Mom


----------

